# Test e tren e cycle low dose



## Cheecho (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey peeps, first time poster long time lurker.

Im planning a fairly low dose cycle of test e and tren e.

Weeks 1-10 test 250mg pw and 200mg tren e.

Weeks 12-15 clomid 50mg pd, nolva 20mg pd, aromasin 25mg pd.

Cant get hcg even online aus customs is a bitch so creatine, tribulus n zma will have to suffice during pct.

Stats: 22yrs old, 220pounds, bf i dont know but low enuf to see my 4 pack lol, 1 cycle a yr ago 500mg sus pw for 12 wks with nolva pct.

My goal is to shed some stubborn belly fat n put on 5-10kg of new muscle.

I always eat clean but will up the cardio on cycle n watch the fat n carb intake closer.

Im using unigen test e and thaiger pharma tren e, pct will be from RS.

Any thoughTss on the products n cycle?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

im running a similar cycle of 500mg sust and 250mg tren going well, so i would up the test


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

25mg aromasin every day is too much in my opinion


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Cheecho said:


> Hey peeps, first time poster long time lurker.
> 
> Im planning a fairly low dose cycle of test e and tren e.
> 
> ...


Why don't you up the test to 500mg, I'm doing 500mg test e and 100mg tren e and it's doing me just fine.

Cardio is not so easy when using tren, I have heavy breathing at moment and I blame the tren.


----------



## Cheecho (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for your input, i can get test at 350mg per ml. New cycle 350mg test e, 200mg tren e pw for 10 wks.

After reading the stickys im changing my pct and dropping the tribulus and zma. For pct ill have 3 60ml vials, 1 nolva at 20mg per ml, 1 clomid at 50mg per ml, 1 aromasin at 12.5mg per ml.

I'll be mixing them all together in a larger vial and taking 4ml a day (27mg nolva, 67mg clomid, 18mg aromasin per day).

That should last me 45 days, and considering it may be underdosed the higher mg can make up the difference.

Anyone have experience with 0318 labs test, thaiger pharma tren and researchstop AI/SERMS?

Appreciate your opinions please keep them coming


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

Aromasin should not be used during PCT. You want a SERM during PCT not an AI, once you discontinue the AI you can get an oestrogen rebound.

LOL @ comparing hCG with creatine, ZMA and tribulus. First of all, hCG should not be used in a PCT, the aromatisation it causes will have suppressive effects at the pituitary which is counter-productive in a PCT. hCG should be used on cycle to keep some sort of testicular function. I would never cycle without hCG.

Since this is your first time with Tren, I would not use Tren E as its half-life is longer then Tren A and should sides show up it will not clear your system in a hurry. I would use Tren A on a first go to assess your tolerance to Tren.

What about prolactin-related sides? Have you even considered this? What ancillary would you use to combat prolactin induced gyno or lactation?

You also need to look into your Test to Tren ratio, every single person I know who has used Tren say their sides are unbareable when test is higher then tren but once they up their tren to higher than the sides completely disappear. Look into this also.

Good luck,

SB


----------



## Cheecho (Apr 6, 2012)

Bump anyone?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

miller25 said:


> Why don't you up the test to 500mg, I'm doing 500mg test e and 100mg tren e and it's doing me just fine.
> 
> Cardio is not so easy when using tren, I have heavy breathing at moment and I blame the tren.


What other sides have you notices with such a low dose of Tren? and what about gains?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

rectus said:


> What other sides have you notices with such a low dose of Tren? and what about gains?


slight sweats but not as bad as when I used 300mg. I feel I have put on some good noticable size, but i have been eating a lot. My breathing is a bit heavy, im a none smoker and people keep asking me if i smoke.

I believing low dose tren works for me, i see it as though tren 5 x as strong as test, the higher the tren dose obviously the higher the risk of sides when used in conjunction with test.

It's about finding the right dose for your body and your genitics not because others do a certain amount.


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

miller25 said:


> slight sweats but not as bad as when I used 300mg. I feel I have put on some good noticable size, but i have been eating a lot. My breathing is a bit heavy, im a none smoker and people keep asking me if i smoke.
> 
> I believing low dose tren works for me, i see it as though tren 5 x as strong as test, the higher the tren dose obviously the higher the risk of sides when used in conjunction with test.
> 
> It's about finding the right dose for your body and your genitics not because others do a certain amount.


Am currently running PC tren e at 200mg p/w and its the first time ive used tren. I get slight sweats and sleep is suffering abit but I have noticed very good strength gains and I have lost abit of BF as well.

I was pretty nervious about using tren because of all the sides but Ive been pretty happy with the results so far on the dose am running.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Big_bear said:


> Am currently running PC tren e at 200mg p/w and its the first time ive used tren. I get slight sweats and sleep is suffering abit but I have noticed very good strength gains and I have lost abit of BF as well.
> 
> I was pretty nervious about using tren because of all the sides but Ive been pretty happy with the results so far on the dose am running.


You will find low doses is all you need, unless you want to be a oversized monster. Eventually you will get used to it and be able too cope. Hope your cycle goes well. I find tren makes me tired even at this low dose. It's good you've taken the sensible approach unlike some people on this site.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What typically happens when you come off? Keep the fat loss gains and size? I imagine strength would go down considerably. Say you were pressing 40kg more when you're on Tren, what would that go down to when you're off?

One more question, what creates the heavy breathing and does that stop when coming off?

and relax.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

there is only one way to find out if it will work for you, try it.

450mg total gear usage per week is a little low though. keep us up to date on how you do, i am intrigued.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

personally i dont like the idea of yr pct without hcg... yr recovery isnt gona go to good, ... try get it from thailand... if possible..


----------



## Cheecho (Apr 6, 2012)

cas said:


> there is only one way to find out if it will work for you, try it.
> 
> 450mg total gear usage per week is a little low though. keep us up to date on how you do, i am intrigued.


Yeah 450mg per week is pretty low so ive decided to use 350 test e and 200 tren e. The doses are low enough (fingers crossed) to avoid any sides yet can work in synergy. Gotta be better than 500mg sus alone right?

Greekgod, i wish that was an option. Im jealous of you my families from your part of the world and gets this stuff like candy! 

Wk 9 would be my last shot of tren e to help with recovery, wk 10 test alone. If i cant get HCG what else can i take? Ive heard great things about a supp called HCGenerate. I was also thinking of front loading with winny at 50mg for 4 wks, any thoughts?


----------



## mvano (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi was also looking to start a cycle, any thoughs on this:

i was going to start first cycle with test prop & tren but was diagnosed with ulverative colitis a few months ago and put on Prednisolone to treat. I am now tappering off the Prednisolone, I was on 40mg daily for 1 month now tappering off (currently on 10mg a day). Would have waited but have am moving away from the UK and would prefer to run my first cycle whilst here.

Any one have an experience of such a situation or advice relating to it?


----------

